# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Edição 36 da revista bioaquaria

## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

Cá está mais uma edição da *bioaquaria*. 

A edição 36 está deslumbrante e com *grandes novidades*!
Dá uma vista de olhos na revista folheando-a e vendo o vídeo:



Já está nas bancas e melhores lojas de aquariofilia!

Saudações aquariófilas!

----------

